# Power Armor w/ Lightning claws



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there any model wearing power armor that comes with either (1) or (2) lightning claws? I know the pewter Chaos Raptor & Lord w/ Jump pack do, but is there any footslogger / plastic way to model claws? I'm looking for my Chaos chosen / lord model & personally, I think the termie claws look a little bit ridiculous on models in PA...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a Mk2 Veteran Space Marine with twin lightning claws, a Plastic Space Marine Commander Boxset has a single (left Handed) Lightning Claw, and I believe Metal Raptors have an Aspiring Champion with Twin Lightning Claws.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

the black Templars sword brethren set has a model with a pair but its metal, and so does the shrike model.
for some over sized ones you could always use a pair of terminator ones and trim down parts of them


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

AS stated above there is only one plastic lightning claw from the SM Captain. Ive seen conversions done using thin plasticard and plastic PF, as well as the SM combat blades with the handles cut off and the blades glued to the PF. Otherwise its all pewter.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

You could do a pair of powerfists, with a couple of scythe blades mounted to the backs of them from the skeletons sprue. But, then you run into a problem finding a right handed powerfist. <sigh>

I'd like to see some more LC bit options, too. Especially on the chaos end of things.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

The old metal chaos lord has a right-handed powerfist, and you can use one from a normal chaos marine box to stick on the left hand, they fit almost seamlessly.


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

there is a right hand power fist in the marine assault squad box. its pointing.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

If you want older style Lightning Claws, then converting the ones from the Chaos Terminator Lord model would work. Just remove all the Chaos-looking parts and modify them a bit to look more Imperial, and there ya go 

Apart from that, the only plastic LC is the left-handed LC from the Space Marine Captain.

- Loran


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I imagine that SM Assault Terminators will start to leave scores of left over pairs of LCs thanks to the huge boost Storm Shields got in the new SM dex 

Sure they are quite big but wth its 40k, everything is oversized:laugh:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think Vaz said it, space marine veteran. I've used it six times for my aspiring champions in my old CSM armies.

Obviously all retired now


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had the same basic problem though I'm trying to do lightning claws on some converted raptors since I'm using CSM bodies and loyalist jump packs. It's kinda annoying how many people say to use the Chaos Lord lightning claws or termie lightning claws as they are WAY over-sized and look totally crappy.

At this point I'm just thinking of building a pair of spare chain swords into some spare termie hands then going with those.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I couldn't find any right arm ones either so I just used a right power fist and a left lightning claw. I wanted to go for a Captain Shrike look, but I think this came out really well.


----------



## EmperorsJuggernaut (Dec 28, 2008)

testtesttest sorry wasnt working on another computer trying it on this one :S


----------

